# Επιπρόσθετα > Γενική Συζήτηση >  >  Για τους λάτρεις της Rock

## thomastropo

Ομορφες αναμνησεις παρεα με τους αγαπημενους
Να ο πρωτος

----------

antonisfa (29-01-18)

----------


## thomastropo



----------


## agis68



----------

antonisfa (29-01-18)

----------


## tesla005



----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> 



  'Αγι  είσαι και  ροκάς  ...κοβεται  μωρέ  το  ROCK αν  σε  ''ποτίσει''.

----------

mankam (13-02-19)

----------


## antonisfa

Με τίποτα δεν κόβεται το άτιμο!!

----------


## antonisfa



----------


## antonisfa

Άναψα τώρα!! Πάμε γερά.. :Laugh:

----------


## moutoulos



----------


## antonisfa

Ωραίο Γρηγόρη!

----------


## antonisfa



----------


## antonisfa

Καλό βράδυ!

----------


## tasn100

Όταν πρωτοάκουσα το *Impossible* νόμισα ότι ήταν κάποιο τραγούδι της δεκαετίας του 60 ή του 70 που μου είχε ξεφύγει. Δεν ήξερα ότι φτιάχτηκε το 2009. Απίστευτη ηχογράφηση το τραγούδι έφτασε νούμερο 1 στην Ελλάδα τότε το 2009.
\

----------


## moutoulos

Ναι αλλά Τάσο το "Impossible" δεν είναι Rock ... αλλά Pop.

----------


## Kernel Panic

βαλθήκατε να με φτιάξετε νυχτιάτικα

----------


## Kernel Panic

και για να κουλάρω λίγο

----------


## Spark

εφέτος δεν ειμαστε πολυ δραστήριοι, μας λείπει ο μπασιστας,,
για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται υπάρχει μπαντα και στουντιο...

----------


## antonisfa

Σπύρο με πρόλαβες!  Καλά το πάτε!! Μπράβο!
Από τα λιγοστά κομμάτια του που αρέσουν Δώσε Ted!!

----------


## antonisfa

Aααααα.....χαλαρώσαμε!  Που είσαι Θωμά? :Laugh:

----------


## Fixxxer

Στο 2:11 riffαρα...

----------


## SeAfasia



----------


## d.antonis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1U0ku1VDxGc

Απο τα αγαπημενα μου...

----------


## thomastropo

Εδώ είμαι! 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hDzutIb6p6I

----------


## xristos2

> 



αγαπητε,SeAfasia  ηθελα να σου επισημανω, οτι μετα απο το δωρο που εδωσε ο τραμπ στους εβραιους,ανθρωποι που λενε τετοια για αυτον θα θεωρουνται γραφικοι, και στο τελος θα εκλειψουν

----------


## SeAfasia

> αγαπητε,SeAfasia  ηθελα να σου επισημανω, οτι μετα απο το δωρο που εδωσε ο τραμπ στους εβραιους,ανθρωποι που λενε τετοια για αυτον θα θεωρουνται γραφικοι, και στο τελος θα εκλειψουν



Δεν είναι Εβραίος ο Αl...Κουβανός και επι ευκαιρίας να και ένα παλίο κλιπ του:



κάποιοι μπορεί να το θυμούνται από τις ντισκο κτλπ αν έχει παιχτεί στα πλατό...

----------


## studio52

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j33Ev8KhuZw

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Απο τα αγαπημενα μου...



Το ίδιο...
Όπως κι αυτό.





Κώστα, SeAfasia, ροκ είπαμε. Μη δούμε και LaBionda.

----------


## MacGyver

Rory Gallagher - Easy come, easy go

----------


## Ακρίτας

> ...2:11 riff...



...και η φωνάρα του Ronnie...

Το καλύτερο του Roger από τα σόλο του...

----------


## antonisfa

Για να δούμε σήμερα που θα μας βγάλει... :Laugh:

----------


## antonisfa

Και για να μη ξεφεύγουμε απ το θέμα

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Και για να μη ξεφεύγουμε απ το θέμα



 Ε καλά τότε...

----------


## antonisfa

Kαλά....... πάμε γι άλλα τότε

----------


## Samios60

Για δειτε και αυτο το περιεργο 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-XNPVKMbJs

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Πάρτε δύο αγαπημένους μου "τρελούς"

----------


## GiwrgosTH



----------


## Spark

_PURPLE OVERDOSE_

----------


## studio52

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Po4YPUYOXCQ

----------


## studio52

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PUEYYmZzG0

----------


## valis



----------


## Spark

Οι IRON MAIDEN  στο πλαίσιο της νέας τους περιοδείας θα εμφανιστούν στο Terra Vibe στη Μαλακάσα
την Παρασκευή 20 Ιουλίου 2018!

----------

thomastropo (16-12-17)

----------


## d.antonis



----------


## d.antonis



----------


## Kernel Panic

Ενώ πια βρίσκεις σχεδόν ότι θες στο youtube, αυτό που με χαλάει είναι ο άθλιος ήχος των περισσοτέρων, αυτή εμ-πιθρίλα μου λερώνει τ 'αυτιά.
sorry για την γκρίνια.... καλημέρα!

ακόμη ένα από τα αγαπημένα μου συγκροτήματα.

----------


## antonisfa



----------


## antonisfa



----------


## nick1974

> *αυτή εμ-πιθρίλα* μου λερώνει τ 'αυτιά.




Δεν ειναι η μαγικη λυση αλλα σε διαβεβαιωνω πως βοηθαει αφανταστα:

https://www.tubecad.com/2015/01/blog0316.htm
https://www.tubecad.com/2015/12/blog0334.htm

δοκιμασμενο!

----------


## Kernel Panic

> Δεν ειναι η μαγικη λυση αλλα σε διαβεβαιωνω πως βοηθαει αφανταστα:
> 
> https://www.tubecad.com/2015/01/blog0316.htm
> https://www.tubecad.com/2015/12/blog0334.htm
> 
> δοκιμασμενο!



ευχαριστώ αδερφέ και σεβαστές οι επιλογές σου, το ξέρεις εξάλλου, ότι το θέμα του ήχου είναι απο λίγο έως πολύ υποκειμενικό και στα δικά μου αυτιά δεν σώζετε η κατάσταση αν το πρωτογενές υλικό είναι σκάρτο.
λέω μόνο ότι είμαι φαν του φλατ ήχου και το κλείνω εδώ, μην δώσω αφορμή και ξεσπάσει "πόλεμος".
και για να μείνουμε στο θέμα και να γουστάρουμε

----------

SRF (23-12-17)

----------


## thomastropo



----------


## MacGyver



----------


## d.antonis

Χαλια ποιοτητα ηχου αλλα ανεπαναληπτο!!!...

----------


## d.antonis

super duper....

----------


## Spark



----------


## nepomuk

*The Hooters - Johnny B*αφιερωμενο εξαιρετικα

----------


## d.antonis



----------


## d.antonis

Η πληρης εκδοση του ''the road to hell''. Φοβερη εισαγωγη....

----------


## lepouras



----------


## lepouras

αν και metal θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να είναι rock

----------


## agis68

αγαπημένος meatloaf

----------


## jimnet

το γνωστο ....

----------


## jimnet

για λιγους ....τρας ? σωστα το ειπα ? τα αποτελεσματα μονο για τρας δεν ειναι ..

----------


## jimnet

hard ροκ  :Rolleyes:

----------


## jimnet

και καποια δικα μας παιδια  :Biggrin:

----------


## jimnet



----------


## jimnet

πολυ θα ηθελα να ημουν σε μια τετοια συναυλια  :Rolleyes:

----------


## antonisfa

Και γω να τους άκουγα από κοντά...

----------


## antonisfa



----------


## Spark



----------


## antonisfa

Nithin Sawhney composed this song Nadia in Grand Indian Raga 'Des' . It's Genre is Thumri, he utilized a suitable melody structure or latticework known as 'ang' from Des for this Thumri. Des has many angs other than one utilized here.Raga Des somewhat comes across as a hybrid of Ionian+Mixolydian scales within a defined latticework (Typical Ascending and Desending pattern of tones/notes) in western terms, it utilizes both 7th tones "Shudh+Komal Nishad" Jeff Beck made an extraordinary effort to present this track by going beyond Blues boundaries and incorporated fine nuances of Indian flavors on his guitar. It's a giant effort. ο»Ώ<span style="color: rgb(17, 17, 17); font-family: Roboto, Arial, sans-serif; font-size: 14px; white-space: pre-wrap;">

----------


## Spark

_Ritchie Blackmore quitar!
_

----------


## nepomuk

*Paul McCartney & Wings Mrs Vanderbilt  1974*

----------


## SRF

> video=youtube



Αν είναι να βαζεις IRON BUTTERFLY βαζε ότι καλύτερο έχουν φτιάξει...  :Smile:

----------


## Spark



----------


## Spark

Been dazed and confused for so long it's not true

----------


## Πατέντες

Το έχω σε βιντεοκασέτα!!!!

----------


## antonisfa

Πάμε γερά!

----------


## antonisfa

Γουστάρω γκάζια!

----------


## studio52

Ten years after-I'm  coming on                 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwQp9CEGplE

----------


## Spark

λευτερης ιωαννιδης σε τραγουδι κ ηλεκτρικη κιθάρα, φιλλιπος στα τύμπανα και ο κωστας στο μπασο...

----------


## nepomuk

Paice Ashton Lord - Ghost Story, from album "Malice in Wonderland" (1976) 
Αφιερωμενο σε οσους προλαβαν εστω και για μια βραδυα , την Disco και κυριως Rock Club Victoria ,
πριν κλεισει οριστικα απο μια Βομβα της 17Ν.



www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aQblOYsBLk

----------


## studio52

WARPIG - Rockstar                     https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJVSymN0yqM

----------


## nepomuk

Ενα Δυναμωτικο !

*CAN - Vitamin C*

----------


## Spark

:Dancing:

----------


## Spark



----------


## Fixxxer

Το αγαπημενο μου τραγουδι απ την αγαπημενη μου μπαντα...
Συνεχιζουν να τα σπανε μεχρι σημερα...
Η κιθαρα που παιζει ο Hammett (lead guitar) ηταν του Gary Moore η οποια λενε οτι αγοραστηκε για περιπου 2 εκατ. δολλαρια...

----------


## antonisfa



----------


## nepomuk

Gruppo Sportivo - Superman

----------


## Neuraxia

Hallas,Star Rider . Νέα μπάντα, παλιές μουσικές.

----------


## d.antonis



----------


## Spark



----------


## antonisfa



----------


## DGeorge

Και λιγάααακι διαφορετικά...





Το παιδάκι είναι *14 χρόνων*, όπως αναφέρει η ίδια σε άλλο κομμάτι της.





> video



Το παπούδι, στην εισαγωγή, ποιός απ'όλους είναι;  :Thumbup:  :hahahha:  :Thumbup:  :hahahha:

----------


## DGeorge

> video



Έρε! Πώς πέρασαν τα χρόνια!!!
Αυτό





το είχα βρει, πριν από χρόνια, και τελείως τυχαία, μάλλον από το YOUTUBE, σε *Version Rare Unplugged Instrumental (Πιάνο)*. Μάλλον έπαιζε ο Lord (στο 'πιανάκι' - με ουρά).
Δυστυχώς δεν το βρίσκω πλέον πουθενά στο Internet.
Απλώς κάθισε, κατέβασε κάτι αγγέλους με το 'εργαλείο', τελείωσε, είπε κάτι ακατανόητα, σηκώθηκε κι έφυγε!!!
Μη έχοντας κάποιαν εφαρμογή, ώστε να το κατεβάσω ως video-mp4, αρκέστηκα και το κατέβασα μόνο σε mp3.
Επίσης ακολουθώντας τα βήματα του φίλου Αντώνη, μπόρεσα και έμαθα να βάζω τα links στο YOUTUBE.
Υπάρχει κάτι ανάλογο, (και δεν το βλέπω ο γκαβούλιακας) ώστε να σας ανεβάσω το mp3, που πρόλαβα να κρατήσω; Παίζει φοβερά ο κάφρος!!! Δίνει στο πιάνο και καταλαβαίνει!

----------

antonisfa (29-01-18)

----------


## lepouras



----------

antonisfa (29-01-18), 

DGeorge (27-01-18)

----------


## DGeorge

> αν και metal θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να είναι rock
> (video)



Ώστε κύριε Συντονιστά μας είστε και αγριοροκάς???? Χμμμμμμ  :Sneaky2: ! _Τρες Ιντερεσάντ_!!!! :Tongue2: 
Αν θα ήταν rock το κομμάτι, θα ήταν μάλλον hard rock! Και νομίζω πως το 'σύνορο' μεταξή hard rock, και heavy metal δεν είναι και πολύ ευκρινές.
Ήταν πρώτες τάξεις του (εξατάξιου τότε) Γυμνασίου... Ρώτησα τη 'μαμά' μου: "Μαμά Τι είναι οι Deep Purple;" Και μου ήρθε η άπαιχτη ατάκα "Κάτι σε Κλασσική Μουσική, αγόρι μου!"
Είχα ένα κασσετοφωνάκι, με στρατιωτικά ακουστικά συνδεδεμένα στην έξοδο, ώστε να μην 'παίρνει τ' αφτιά των γονιών μου' η φασαρία/θόρυβος από την 'Κλασσική Μουσική' των Purple... Και όχι μόνο αυτών!
Θυμάμαι τα σιγκλάκια και τα lp καθώς έκαναν το χαρακτηριστικό τακ-τακ-τακ από κάποια γρατζουνιά στην επιφάνεια του βινυλίου.... Απίστευτες καταστάσεις.
Τους LED ZEPPELIN τους πρωτάκουσα από το


Αφιερώνω λοιπόν στη παρέα, το πρώτο

----------

antonisfa (29-01-18)

----------


## DGeorge

Και από αυτό



μια διασκευή

----------


## lepouras

:Tongue2:

----------

antonisfa (29-01-18)

----------


## DGeorge

Αφού έχει πλέον περάσει η ώρα, να κι ένα Νανούρισμα

----------


## DGeorge

Καλημέρα σε κάθε τρελλαμένο εδωμέσα  :Biggrin: 
Με *αυτό* και *αυτό* κατάλαβαν οι γονείς μου ότι οι Deep Purple  δεν είχαν καμμίαν απολύτως σχέση με τον Μπετόβεν, τον Μότσαρντ, τον Στράους και όλο το σχετικό συνάφι.

Πάρ'τε κι *αυτό* ως ηλεκτρονική ανάφλεξη για ένα ομαλό Σαββατιάτικο ξύπνημα!

Καλημέρα σε όλους! :Biggrin:

----------

antonisfa (29-01-18)

----------


## DGeorge

Παίδες τη γενικότερη ιστορία με τη *Φιλαρμονική του Βερολίνου* την έχετε δει;
Μου άρεσε ιδιαίτερα, καθώς πλέον αυτά τα ωραία τραγουδάκια υποστηριζόντουσαν από σοβαρά μεγαλύτερο πλήθος και ποικιλία μουσικών οργάνων με σαφέστατα -κατ' εμέ- ωραιότερο αποτέλεσμα (σε όλα όσα τραγούδια κάλυψε αυτή η συνεργασία).

----------


## Spark



----------


## antonisfa



----------


## DGeorge

> (video)



Ρε πουρέητζερ, πού στην ευχή το θυμήθηκες αυτό; :hahahha:  :Thumbup:  :hahahha: 
Φυσικά ανήκει καθαρά στον χώρο της τότε ονομαζόμενης POP-ROCK.
Να για να μάθεις! :Biggrin: 




Είναι Remasterd του 2011, με 1η έκδοση σε βινύλιο, 'σιγκλάκι' το 1972. Στυλ επίσης POP-ROCK!

----------


## antonisfa

:W00t: ......................... :Tongue: .......  ..................... :Tongue2:

----------


## antonisfa

:Huh:

----------


## DGeorge

Να κι άλλη μία (1969)! :Biggrin:

----------


## nick1974

παλιο καλο early 90s Hair Metal (για τα παιδια των 80s ειχε κι αυτο το ειδος Metal την πλακα του :Tt1: )

----------


## nick1974

κι η 80λα σε ολο της το μεγαλειο

αυτα τα κλιπακια καποτε τα ψαχναμε με το φαναρι σα το Διογεννη σε βιντεοκασσετες στο Μοναστηρακι  :Lol:

----------


## DGeorge

Ενώ εδώ είναι, σε νεότερη έκδοση, μέσω ενός αρχαιότατου Synthesizer με το όνομα *Moog* *(του εφευρέτη του)*.





Καμαρώστε pick-upάκι! Έχει και αυτόματη επαναφορά του βραχίονα! Εξελιγμένα πράγματα...Τσσσσσσσ....... Τι να λέμε τώρα;;;;;




Παίδες! Μετά από εξαντλητική έρευνα χρόνων, κατάφερα, βρήκα, και κατέβασα τη δεύτερη όψη, που είχε αυτό το σιγκλάκι. Ήταν το Turkish March του Mozart, περασμένο/παιγμένο επίσης μέσω moog. Ο τίτλος του δε ήταν Moog-March!
Ωρε!!! Το βρήκα και στο *YOU-TUBE!!*
*MOOG March*
Χαρές και πανηγύρια! Μιλάμε για μονοφωνικό, από αναλογικό Synthesizer!! :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  Τρέμω σύγκορμος, που το ακούω!!!
Κι όμως, τότε ~1970 όλα αυτά ήταν επιτεύγματα!!! Κι εγώ ήμουν ~11 χρόνων.....

----------


## DGeorge

> (video)



Ήταν που ήταν προβληματικό το παλληκάρι, με την κιθάρα, πλακώσαν κι οι άσχετοι με τις άρπες, τις φλογέρες, και τα βιολιά 'κι ήρθε κι έδεσε το πράμα'! Όντως... Όπως ακριβώς το λέει: *"For the Love Οf God"!!*

Τώρα... Σχετικά με το solo της κιθάρας, από τον Zakk Wylde... Καθαρό θέμα γούστου! Έχω δει/ακούσει από τρελλούς-διάσημους (για μένα) κιθαρίστες να κατεβάζουν, από τον Ουρανό, αγγέλους. Ο συγκεκριμένος (από το #104) δεν με άγγιξε!

----------


## dinos.liaskos

:Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## Spark

:Thumbup1:

----------


## nick1974

Για να θυμηθουμε ενα απ τα καλυτερα Power Metal συγκροτηματα τα οποια ανηκουν στην πολυ ειδικη σπανια κατηγορια -την οποια μολις εβγαλα απ το μυαλο μου και νομιζω πως τους ταιριαζει- Moorcock's fantacy fan band-η μαλλον πιο συγκεκριμενα Erlic's fan band, αφου  *ολο*  τους το εργο αφορα τον Erlic of Melnibone και τιποτε απολυτως αλλο, (και ΔΕΝ ειναι το μονο συγκροτημα που ασχολειται αποκλειστικα με αυτο το εργο -βλ. και Domine πχ- οποτε φυσικα και θα μπορουσε να αποτελουν κατηγορια)

Στο συγκεκριμενο κομματι δε νομιζω να υπαρχει εστω και ενας μυημενος που να θελει πανω απο 2 δευτερολεπτα να καταλαβει οτι η Black Machine ειναι το ιδιο το Stormbringer  :Wink:

----------


## DGeorge

> (video)



Αν και δεν μου άρεσε ο ήχος του, οφείλω να ομολογήσω *1)* Ότι άξιζε πλήρως το επίπεδο διασημότητάς του, και *2)* Ότι, κατείχε το 'εργαλείο' σε τέτοιο βαθμό. ώστε όταν χρειαζόταν να παίξει δύσκολα solo κομμάτια, ή/και τμήματα κομματιών, νόμιζες ότι ήταν 'ένα' με την όποια κιθάρα είχε! Και αφού, κάπου προηγουμένως, είχαμε αναφερθεί σε σολίστες κιθάρας.... Ιδού κι ένας από τους πλέον διάσημους βιρτουόζους στο συγκεκριμένο μουσικό όργανο!!!!

Τους θεωρούν ως συγκρότημα Rock και Nederbeat, psychedelic rock. Πρόκειται για τους *Shocking Blue*, από την Ολλανδία.
Ακούμε/βλέπουμε λοιπόν *1)* το, τότε, φοβερό hit τους *Venus*, *2)* το *Never Marry a Railroad Man*, όπως και *3)* το *Demon Lover (1970)*.

Επίσης, από τους Hard Rockάδες φίλους μας. *Deep Purple*, ακούμε/βλέπουμε ένα κομμάτι τους, του 1990, με τίτλο: *King of Dreams*.

----------


## rama

> ..... οι Deep Purple  δεν είχαν καμμίαν απολύτως σχέση με τον Μπετόβεν, τον Μότσαρντ, τον Στράους και όλο το σχετικό συνάφι.



Αδερφέ, ο ίδιος ο πνευματικός πατέρας του smoke on the water λέει το ακριβώς αντίθετο!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzJJgSls5-U

----------


## Rx/Tx



----------


## DGeorge

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από Geoerge
> 
> ..... οι Deep Purple  δεν είχαν καμμίαν απολύτως σχέση με  τον Μπετόβεν, τον Μότσαρντ, τον Στράους και όλο το σχετικό  συνάφι.
> 
> 
> 
> Αδερφέ, ο ίδιος ο πνευματικός πατέρας του smoke on the water λέει το ακριβώς αντίθετο!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzJJgSls5-U



Αν έγραψα τέτοια αστοχία, ανακαλώ πλήρως!!! Η μουσική, γενικότερα, είναι αποτέλεσμα σαφούς εξέλιξης και επιρροών δια-μέσω των αιώνων.
Ακόμα και όταν φυλές ερχόντουσαν σε επαφές, είτε ειρηνικά/εμπορικά, είτε κατακτητικά/πολεμικά.... Ακόμα και τότε υπήρχαν μουσικές αλληλοεπιδράσεις!
Οπότε, ειδικά σε περίπτωση εξέλιξης/επίδρασης ΔυτικοΕυρωπαϊκής μουσικής, θα έλεγα, ότι αυτό ήταν πολύ αναμενόμενο.
Επαναλαμβάνω λοιπόν: "Ανακαλώ πλήρως ένα τυχόν τέτοιο-τόσο άστοχο ποστ μου!"

----------


## DGeorge

Φίλε μου (rama) Άγγελε, μάλλον πρέπει να αναφέρεσαι σε κομμάτι από εδώ




> ...Ήταν πρώτες τάξεις του (εξατάξιου τότε) Γυμνασίου... Ρώτησα τη 'μαμά'  μου: "Μαμά Τι είναι οι Deep Purple;" Και μου ήρθε η άπαιχτη ατάκα "Κάτι  σε Κλασσική Μουσική, αγόρι μου!"
> Είχα ένα κασσετοφωνάκι, με στρατιωτικά ακουστικά συνδεδεμένα στην έξοδο,  ώστε να μην 'παίρνει τ' αφτιά των γονιών μου' η φασαρία/θόρυβος από την  'Κλασσική Μουσική' των Purple... Και όχι μόνο αυτών!...



Αλλά για να μην τρελλαθούμε: Πες μου τι _άμεση_ σχέση μπορεί να έχει *αυτ**ό*, ή *αυτό*, με *δαύτο*, ή με *τούφτο*  :Biggrin: ;

Μπορώ δε να σε διαβεβαιώσω, ότι οι δικοί μου δεν είχαν διεξαγάγει (και ειδικά τότε) μια τόσο εμβριθή έρευνα, σχετικά με την προέλευση της μουσικής των Deep Purple.
Δεν πρέπει, καν, να γνώριζαν, ότι η Rock (που χόρευαν) ήταν απόγονος της Jazz! ...Απλώς... Δεν τους ενδιέφερε!!!

----------


## dinos.liaskos

:Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## valis



----------

DGeorge (02-02-18)

----------


## matthew

*Monster Magnet - Space Lord*  :Cool:

----------


## matthew

Καιρό είχα να ακούσω καμιά παλιά καλή γκαραζόμπαντα!  :Cool: 
*The Offspring - Pretty Fly (For A White Guy)*

----------


## antonisfa



----------


## antonisfa



----------


## Spark



----------


## DGeorge

Το συγκρότημα είναι το ίδιο: Οι "*Guess_Who* από τον Καναδά.
Ήταν ~το 1965 (ας με διορθώσει κάποιος) όταν το Rock, διαχωριζόταν από το Rok n' Roll.
Κοιτάξτε τους *εδώ* στην εκτέλεση του κομματιού τους  "American Woman", το οποίο έμελε -ως Single- να τους κάνει παγκοσμίως γνωσρούς. Δείτε τα παλληκαράκια, πρωτόβγαλτα, προφανώς, κι ελαφρώς 'ψαρωμένα' στο 'σοβαρό' σανίδι! Χαρείτε τους κι *εδώ*, κατά-τι νεότερους στην εκτέλεση της ίδιας σύνθεσής τους, με ελαφρύτατες τροποποιήσεις! :Thumbup:  :hahahha: .

Ο Χρόνος, η ρουφιάνα *4η διάσταση*, προς το παρόν είναι αμείλικτος!!!!!    :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 

Αν ψάξετε στο You Tube με το λήμμα: "The Guess Who" θα βρείτε κι άλλες όμορφες συνθέσεις τους!

----------


## antonisfa



----------


## antonisfa



----------


## antonisfa

:Cool:

----------


## DGeorge

Ενώ παίζει διάφορους ρόλους σε προηγούμενες Χολυγουντιανές ταινίες, ή επιτυχία/διασημότητα του Richard Geere ξεκινάει από *την ταινία*


.
Μόνο στην εισαγωγή, που βλέπετε, η Μερσεντές πρέπει να ήταν Πολύ Μεγάλος Χορηγός της Ταινίας! :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  (Το λογότυπό της φαίνεται από λήψη, σε κάθε διάσταση) :Biggrin:  
Ωστόσο η Ταινία αναδεικνύει, με τρελλές πωλήσεις του single τους *Call me* το Rock συγκρότημα *Blondie*. Έκαναν καλή σταδιοδρομία. Αυτό φαίνεται και από *εδώ*, απ' όπου θα ακούσετε αρκετά, όμορφα, Rock τραγουδάκια τους.

----------


## antonisfa



----------


## Spark

1000mods

----------


## antonisfa



----------


## Spark



----------


## matthew

Τελευταία παρακολουθώ τους *Portugal. The Man*. Παίζουν καλό σύγχρονο εναλλακτικό ροκ!  :Cool: 
Ένα δικό τους που μου αρέσει πολύ, soundtrack της ταινίας *Bright*!
*Portugal. The Man - Cheer Up*  :Thumbup1: 
Επίσης πολύ καλό είναι και αυτό: *Portugal. The Man - Feel It Still*  :Thumbup: 
και τέλος ένα ακόμη που μου αρέσει πολύ, το *Portugal. The Man - Noise Pollution*
στο οποίο συμμετέχει και η κουκλάρα η *Μαιρούλα*!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## antonisfa



----------


## Spark



----------


## DGeorge

Με πολύ σεβασμό στη διοργάνωση του γεγονότος, το οποίο έγραψε Ιστορία στη Rock, με το όνομα *Woodstock*, σας αφιερώνω το *Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young - Woodstock*.
Πάλι... Για να θυμούνται οι παλαιότεροι και να μαθαίνουν οι νεότεροι.
Υπήρξε η πολυπληθέστερη και ποιοτικότερη συνάντηση, των καταξιωμένων, αλλά και των ανερχόμενων (όπως αυτός εδώ ο  *μαθητευόμενος κυριούλης* ) :Biggrin: 
*Αυτοί*, όμως, πράγματι ξεκίνησαν σταδιοδρομία (διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος) από το Woodstock.
Από τη σελίδα *αυτή* του YouTube, ή ίσως και από το Google, γενικότερα, θα βρήτε ονόματα, είτε τραγουδιστών/καλλιτεχνών, είτε συγκροτημάτων, που δεν φαντάζεστε!
Ακριβώς αυτός ήταν ο λογος, για τον οποίο το *Woodstock* έγραψε Ιστορία στη Rock!

----------


## DGeorge

Ζητώ προκαταβολικά συγγνώμη από τη Διαχείριση... Παίδες είχα αφήσει χαλασμένα κάποια links, τα οποία επισκεύασα! Ήμαρτον!!!

----------


## lepouras

> Ζητώ προκαταβολικά συγγνώμη από τη Διαχείριση... Παίδες είχα αφήσει χαλασμένα κάποια links, τα οποία επισκεύασα! Ήμαρτον!!!



πέρνα να εισπράξεις 40 βουρδουλιές για το λάθος σου.

----------


## Spark

Kyuss- o γιαννης κουρευτηκε





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=algzBotfvS4

----------


## DGeorge

> πέρνα να εισπράξεις 40 βουρδουλιές για το λάθος σου.



Το ήξερα για "Παρα-μία σαράντα"! ...Τι έγινε; Του έβαλαν 1 επιπλέον για ΦΠΑ; :Biggrin:

----------


## DGeorge

> (video)
> ....Χαλια ποιοτητα ηχου...



Αντώνη, αν εννοείς
*1)* Την ποιότητα εγγραφής/αναπαραγωγής ήχου, την βρήκα απλώς συνηθισμένη. Δεν περίμενα και κάποιαν Υπερκονσόλα, με το ανάλογο σύστημα Υπερεγγραφής Ήχου. Εσένα, κι εμένα μπορεί να μας αρέσει το συγκεκριμένο συγκρότημα. Ωστόσο η Χ-δισκογραφική εταιρεία θα 'χαλαλίσει' τον 'High Εξοπλισμό' της εφ'όσον στατιστικά αρέσει σε τόσο κόσμο ώστε να βγάλει τα κέρδη και τα υπερκέρδη της! ...Κι όχι για 'σένα κι εμένα! :Wink: 
*2)* Την ποιότητα ήχου του συγκροτήματος.... Οι άνθρωποι έχουν δηλώσει, σαφέστατα, HeavyMetal-άδες, και όχι Συμφωνική Ορχήστρα του Βερολίνου. Και έστω, ότι συνεργαζόντουσαν (όπως οι Scorpions) με κάποια Φιλαρμονική, ή Συμφωνική Ορχήστρα! Και πάλι όμως την ενορχήστρωση του όποιου κομματιού, θα την αναλάμβανε η Ορχήστρα, και όχι οι Van Halen! Οπότε, και πάλι, η ποιότητα του ήχου θα προερχόταν βασικά από την ορχήστρα, _και όχι από το HeavyMetal-άδικο συγκρότημα_ (αν εννοείς με αυτό, την φράση "Χάλια ποιότητα ήχου" ). :Biggrin:

----------


## DGeorge



----------


## DGeorge



----------


## DGeorge

Όμως και τα παλληκάρια μας, εδώ, βρήκαν μιαν ορχηστρούλα να 'παίξουν'

----------


## DGeorge

Αλλά βρήκαν και μιάν ακόμα πιο μικρούλα

----------


## DGeorge

Με την ίδια ορχηστρούλα, σε πλήρη ανάπτυξη, :Laugh:  :Laugh: 
γιόρτασαν κάποια γιορτή του Lord

----------


## Spark

I've got a wall inside my head
It's got to set your soul free
I've got a Wheel inside my head
The wheel of understanding

I'm a loading, a loading my war machine
I'm contributing to the system,
The break down scheme

----------


## thomastropo

:Confused1: ....... :Blink: ....... :W00t: ........:lau  gh:........ :Tongue2:

----------


## thomastropo



----------


## thomastropo



----------


## DGeorge

Με σεβασμό στη συνέχεια της παράδοσης από: *Nina Simone - I put a spell on you* έφτασε *σε αυτό** - I put a spell on you* από το Rock συγκρότημα *Creedence Clearwater Revival*. Πιστεύω ότι τα παλληκάρια έκαναν την καλύτερη-δυνατή ενορχήστρωση ενός καθαρόαιμου Jazz κομματιού σε καθαρό Rock κομμάτι!
Εδώ είναι η εκτέλεση από το άλμπουμ CHRONICLE του συγκροτήματος, φυσικά σε έκδοση LP βινυλίου τότε!
Από το ίδιο LP βινυλίου σας αφιερώνω αυτό:

----------


## DGeorge

> (video)



Μιας και πιάσαμε και από 'αγγελούδια'-μεριά  :Biggrin:  πάρτε κι αυτό νά'χετε:





Ριγώ, και αγάλλομαι από τη θέρμη των συναισθημάτων, που εκπέμπουν -γενικά- αυτά τα παλληκάρια! Να τα χαίρονται οι μανούλες τους!!  :Lol:

----------


## Spark

NAXATRAS

----------


## reeditor

*Deep Purple: Ted The Mechanic*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cG5qjVbTH8

----------


## matthew

> Πιστεύω ότι τα παλληκάρια έκαναν την καλύτερη-δυνατή ενορχήστρωση ενός *καθαρόαιμου Jazz κομματιού* σε καθαρό Rock κομμάτι!



Βασικά το *I Put A Spell On You* είναι *R&B* κομμάτι. Αν και όταν το έγραψε ο *Jay Hawkins* πίσω στο 1955 ηχογραφήθηκε πρώτα σαν μπλουζ μπαλάντα, κατά την δεύτερη ηχογράφηση το 1956 ήτανε όλοι τους ντίρλα στο στούντιο και τους βγήκε τελικά σε στυλ R&B.  :Laugh:  Αυτό το ιδιότροπο στυλ του τραγουδιού, με τα "ουρλιαχτά" του *"Screamin'"* Jay Hawkins, ήταν και ο λόγος που κάνανε μπαν τη συγκεκριμένη εκτέλεση οι ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί και δεν το παίζανε στο ραδιόφωνο εκείνη την εποχή. Παρόλα αυτά η εκτέλεση αυτή πούλησε πάνω από 1 εκατομμύριο δισκάκια τότε!  :Cool: 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Put_a_Spell_on_You
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwXai-sgM-s
Η έκδοση του τραγουδιού από τη Nina Simone είναι (κατ' εμέ) η καλύτερη Soul εκδοχή του κομματιού!  :Thumbup1:

----------

Gaou (14-02-18)

----------


## DGeorge

> Βασικά το *I Put A Spell On You* είναι *R&B* κομμάτι. Αν και όταν το έγραψε ο *Jay Hawkins* πίσω στο 1955 ηχογραφήθηκε πρώτα σαν μπλουζ μπαλάντα, κατά την δεύτερη ηχογράφηση το 1956 ήτανε όλοι τους ντίρλα στο στούντιο και τους βγήκε τελικά σε στυλ R&B.



Εδώ θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα, και εσφαλμένα βιάστηκα να το κρίνω ως Jazz.
Πού βρίσκεται, το πρόβλημα, μία μπλουζ μπαλάντα, μετά από πολύ _J&B_ να καταλήξει σε *R&B*; Φαντάσου εσύ τώρα το "Πώς ένα κομμάτι Βάλς", φτάνει να γίνει εμβατήριο, όπως ο "Εθνικός μας Ύμνος"!
Κι όμως... Αν βγάλεις, από το πλαίσιο, τα 'ταρατατζούμ', και βάλεις δίπλα  τον "Γαλάζιο Δούναβη", θα δεις ότι και τα δύο κομμάτια έχουν τον  ίδιον-ακριβώς- ρυθμό! ...Απλώς διότι και τα δύο κομμάτια είναι βαλς! :Wink: 
Αυτό είναι το μυστικό! Πώς ήλθε η έμπνευση στον Ν. Μάντζαρο, και έκανε αυτή την Μετατροπή/Σύνθεση, από απλό βαλς σε εμβατήριο!;!




> ...Η έκδοση του τραγουδιού από τη Nina Simone είναι (κατ' εμέ) η καλύτερη Soul εκδοχή του κομματιού!



Βλέπεις... Αν/όταν υπάρχει έμπνευση, τα πράγματα μπορούν, έτσι απλά, να απογειωθούν προς πολύ ψηλά...! Έτσι και κατά τη δική μου αίσθηση, η, πιστεύω Rock έκδοση, από τους Creedence Clearwater Revival είναι η καλύτερη σε αυτό το στυλ.
Μοιάζει πολύ στις 'τσιρίδες' με το πρωτότυπο, ωστόσο νοιώθω προφανή την παρουσία της Rock από τους τελευταίους...

Αφιερώνω κάποια άλλα 'παιδιά-κουμπιά':

----------


## DGeorge

Έμαθα από τον ρουφιάνο του forum, ότι δεν ήσασταν καλά παιδιά χθες (του Αγ. Βαλεντίνου).
Για τιμωρία λοιπόν, Bad Gompany, Run with the pack, πάρ'τε αυτά να έχετε:
*1)* *Live for the music*
*2)**Simple man*
για περισσότερα διαλέξτε από *εδώ!!*
Από Rolling Stones, πάρ'τε αυτά να έχετε:
*3)* *Paint it black, Live official*
(Νεούδια τροφαντά, ψάρακες, τα πουλάκια μου).... Κι από κάτω κανα-δυό παρέες, που ήταν περαστικοί, και ήρθαν ν' ακούσουν, τι ρόλο βαράνε κι αυτοί εκει-πάνω, στο σανίδι.... :Tongue2:  :Tongue2: 

Άαααντε! Κι επειδή είμαι στις καλές μου,
Για νανάκια, και όνειρα γλυκά, από Bad Gompany, Run with the pack, πάρ'τε αυτό:
*4)* *Fade away*

----------


## DGeorge

Για να ελαφρύνουμε λίγο, ορίστε κι ένα κομματάκι POP του 2006
Προσωπικά, μου άρεσε αρκετά ως τραγούδι, ως Παρουσίαση (Προδιαγραφές ~Eurovision), συν το γεγονός ότι -εδώ- το 'κορίτσι μας' είναι *~18 χρόνια νεότερη*, απ' όσο είναι/ήταν και φαίνεται/-όταν, στην εκπομπή "The Voice" του ΣΚΑΪ... :Wink: 
Και ιδού:





Αντε, και καλή συνέχεια στη μέρα σας!Cheers small1.gif

----------


## DGeorge

Χεχεχεχεχε! Δεν λέω να σας αφήσω στην ησυχία σας  :Shame on you:  :whistle:  κρατώντας, λίγο ακόμα, το κλίμα σε αρκετά soft-pop επίπεδο!

_Το 2005 λειτουργήσαμε, τουλάχιστον στο θέμα αυτό, ομόψυχα!_
Έτσι, η σύνθεση του Μανώλη Ψαλτάκη, και η στοιχουργία των Χρήστου Δάντη και Ναταλίας Γερμανού κρίθηκαν ως πάρα πολύ καλές!
Ο δε συνδυασμός Ελληνικού-Ποντιακού χορού με την παρουσία μπουζουκιού και Κρητικής λύρας, έφεραν το κομμάτι να γίνει άριστο!
Ωστόσο, προκειμένου να εκτοξευτείς στην 1η Θέση της Eurovision (πάνω από όλες τις όποιες 'συμμαχίες' και αλληλο-υποστηρίξεις) χρειαζόταν και το 'κάτι ακόμα'!!!
Αυτό, το κάτι παραπάνω, το έφερε η θεότρελλη/παλαβή σκηνοθεσία, που θα έκανε τον Σπήλμπργκ να γελάει, καθώς θα μίλαγε στο αίμα του!
Ναι μάγκες! Πρόκειται για το *My Number One !*
και ιδού:

----------


## Spark

αυτό ειναι rock γιωργο, ακου να μαθαίνεις και ντροπή σου  :Tongue2:

----------


## DGeorge

Ας γυρίσουμε όμως στη Rock! Καλή η παρένθεση, αλλά μάλλον φτάνει... :Rolleyes: 
Από τους Golden Earing ακούμε/βλέπουμε:





και ελαφρώς  :Smile:  _διαφορετικά_

----------


## DGeorge

Επίσης, από τα Παλληκάρια απ' τ' Αϊβαλί ακούμε/βλέπουμε





Παιδάκια κι αυτά όμως.... Ό,τι πρέπει για υιοθεσία!  :Tongue2: 

Από τα ίδια 'λυκόπουλα', λοπόν, το ηρεμιστικό *Suzie - Q* τους.

----------


## DGeorge

*KISS*
Άλλες Αρσακειάδες!!!!
Κι όμως, αυτό





έρχεται για να ξεσηκώσει κόσμο!

Κοιτάξτε/ακούστε τι συνέβη στο κομμάτι, όταν το παρέλαβε η σύγχρονη-ψηφιακή τεχνολογία και το έκανε *Remastered*. ...Το τιμώρησαν!

----------


## DGeorge

Εδώ θέλω να σημειώσω -γενικά σε όλα τα video- (ίσως συμβαίνει μόνο στο δικό μου PC) ότι:
Όταν ανοίγω απλώς το video από το βελάκι του, μου ακούγεται με μειωμένη ποιότητα... Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις χάνεται ακόμα και ο στερεοφωνικός ήχος του!
Στο ίδιο ακριβώς video, όταν το διακόψω και συνδεθώ με το YouTube, ο ήχος ακούγεται άψογα!
_Ας το έχετε υπ'όψιν, αν/όταν συμβεί σε κάποιον, ότι δεν συμβαίνει μόνο σ' αυτόν!_

----------


## Spark



----------


## nikosp

> Εδώ θέλω να σημειώσω -γενικά σε όλα τα video- (ίσως συμβαίνει μόνο στο δικό μου PC) ότι:
> Όταν ανοίγω απλώς το video από το βελάκι του, μου ακούγεται με μειωμένη ποιότητα... Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις χάνεται ακόμα και ο στερεοφωνικός ήχος του!
> Στο ίδιο ακριβώς video, όταν το διακόψω και συνδεθώ με το YouTube, ο ήχος ακούγεται άψογα!
> _Ας το έχετε υπ'όψιν, αν/όταν συμβεί σε κάποιον, ότι δεν συμβαίνει μόνο σ' αυτόν!_



Αυτό σε εμένα δέν συμβαίνει
Windows 10
Edge
4Giga Ram Laptop Sony Vaio

----------


## DGeorge

Για να μην πλατιάσουμε την παρένθεση, η απάντησή μου είναι *εδώ!!*

----------


## DGeorge

οι Roxette είναι Pop-Rock συγκρότημα και δεν αναδείχθηκαν παγκοσμίως από το αξιόλογο *Keep me wαiting*, αλλά από το απίθανο slow τους *Crash Boom Bang*. Θυμάμαι για πόσον καιρό, αγοράκια και κοριτσάκια 'έκοβαν φλέβες' ακούγοντάς το στη δουλεά - στα γραφεία τους, από το ραδιόφωνο!
*Εδώ* υπάρχουν, όπως γράφει, 165 τραγούδια τους. Είναι αρκετά~πολλά, που έγιναν τουλάχιστον γνωστά, μάλλον και με αρκετή προώθηση από τις δισκογραφικές...

----------


## Spark



----------


## DGeorge

Για να θυμόμαστε... Ένα από αυτά, όπου βασίστηκε η σύγχρονη Rock!

----------


## DGeorge

Και ένα , επίσης παμπάλαιο, πλην καλό slow:

----------


## Spark

*Carlos Santana band 1970 full concert

*

----------


## Spark

ο μεγάλος τραγουδιστης του θρυλικου συγκροτήματος LED ZEPPELIN
σε προσωπικό έργο του χώρου της ψυχεδελικής ροκ.

----------


## DGeorge



----------


## DGeorge

Εξακολουθώντας τον ίδιο 'δάσκαλο' *Carlos Santana* στο ίδιο ιστορικότατο γεγονός της Rock (_το Woodstock_), σας φέρνω το *Evil Ways*.
Από τα 'αγιόπαιδα' τους *Black Sabbath*, σας φέρνω το *Heaven and Hell*, κι εδώ αυτοσυστήνονται:
*Black Sabbath*: *Black Sabbath*.

----------


## DGeorge

Ας χαμηλώσουμε, όμως, λίγο το επίπεδό...

----------


## Spark

δεν θέλω να σε ξέρω + satisfaction 3:30

----------


## agis68

Τι είναι αυτά ρε; Πάρτε γνήσιο ροκ που σε κάνει να κλαις...

----------


## agis68

ενα πιο χαλαρό για ψαγμένους

----------

DGeorge (28-02-18)

----------


## d.antonis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYSQtv66k20

----------


## DGeorge

> ενα πιο χαλαρό για ψαγμένους (video)



Νά'σαι καλά! Ανακάλυψα τη μουσική απί μιάν εκπομπή Εκλαϊκευμένης Επιστήμης... ΕΙΡΤ, ~1969, Κωστής Μεραναίος (Παρουσιαστής και Επιστημονικός Σύμβουλος). Δυστυχώς μου διαφεύγει ο Τίτλος της Εκπομπής......

----------

agis68 (01-03-18)

----------


## Spark

Planet of Zeus

----------


## matthew



----------


## matthew

Ακόμη ένα αγαπημένο από τους Porcupine Tree! Ο Steven Wilson είναι πολύ ταλαντούχος μουσικός, για μένα ένας από τους καλύτερους στη ροκ σκηνή και έχει γράψει μερικά από τα καλύτερα τραγούδια!  :Thumbup1: 
*Porcupine Tree - Trains*

----------


## matthew

Επίσης ένα ωραίο τραγούδι από τα παλιά, το οποίο όταν το πρωτοάκουσα στις αρχές τις δεκαετίας του '90 νόμιζα ότι ήταν από τους Rainbow! Μετά έμαθα ότι τη θέση του Ian Gillan στους Deep Purple είχε πάρει ο Joe Turner και η φωνή του πραγματικά ταίριαξε γάντι στο συγκεκριμένο και μοναδικό άλμπουμ που ηχογράφησε μαζί τους!  :Cool:  *Deep Purple - Fortuneteller*

----------


## Spark



----------


## DGeorge



----------


## Fixxxer



----------


## DGeorge



----------


## DGeorge

Φαντάζομαι, απ' όσα βλέπω, ότι το Videoclip είναι συρραφή από αποσπάσματα παλιών ταινιών του Hollywood. Ρε παιδιά, όσοι έχουν καλή μνήμη (κι εννοείται τους/τιε έχουν δει), θα παρακαλούσα πολύ:
Ας μου γράψετε, με σειρά εμφάνισης, τους ομορφονιούς και τις ομορφονιές που εμφανίζονται στο ταινιάκι αυτό
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων... Γιώργος

----------


## matthew

*Monster Magnet - Powertrip*  :Cool:

----------


## DGeorge



----------


## DGeorge



----------


## DGeorge

Να λέμε και για *επικά τραγούδια:*

----------


## aris285

Ενα cover  από το καμάρι μας την Βίκυ

----------


## Ακρίτας

Κρίμα! Είχε μόνο τρεις ευχές!

----------

DGeorge (09-05-18)

----------


## Ακρίτας

Δεν έχει βίντεο αλλά πάει του σκοτωμού!





Αυτά. Για να μαθαίνουν οι μικροί.

----------


## DGeorge

> Κρίμα! Είχε μόνο τρεις ευχές!
> .........video.........



Για τον συγκεκριμένο, τα 'φιλαράκια' του, και όλους μας, οι τρεις ευχές του έφταναν και, τελικά, περίσσευαν!

----------


## DGeorge

> Δεν έχει βίντεο αλλά πάει του σκοτωμού!
> 
> ..........video..........
> Αυτά. Για να μαθαίνουν οι μικροί.



Δηλαδή, τώρα, εμείς οι μικροί  :Tongue2:  θα κοντράρουμε;

----------

Ακρίτας (09-05-18)

----------


## nepomuk

Better by you , better than Me   (Electric)

----------


## Ακρίτας

Αντε να σας πάω και κατά Μέξικο μεριά...έτσι για να αλλάξετε παραστάσεις.

----------


## DGeorge



----------


## nepomuk

*Gary Moore - Out In The Fields*

----------


## Ακρίτας

Έπαιξε προηγουμένως στην EUROVISION...και δεν πίστευα στ' αυτιά μου!

----------


## micalis

Εγω οταν το ακουω ακομα και τωρα Ανατριχιαζω https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGu6...YA7ZJXsyAxyQOA
Ειναι μερικοι που τους αρεσει το original https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vzafGHkdmM

----------

DGeorge (19-05-18), 

SRF (12-05-18)

----------


## SRF

> Εγω οταν το ακουω ακομα και τωρα Ανατριχιαζω https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGu6...YA7ZJXsyAxyQOA
> Ειναι μερικοι που τους αρεσει το original https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vzafGHkdmM



1978... το πρωτοακούω από τον Αχιλλέα τον 236 (Αγ. Ιερόθεος Περιστέρι) και ειλικρινά με συνεπέρνει  στις πρώτες κιόλας νότες που απελευθερωνει το δοξάρι στο βιολί! Έχοντας ήδη 2+ έτη κλασσικής παιδείας στο βιολί... (Αθηναίον Ωδείον) η σύνθεση του ροκ "Am Fenster"  βασισμένη πλήρως στην ύπαρξη ενός βιρτουόζικου βιολιού είναι μαγεία στα ώτα μου!!! Την επόμενη ημέρα κατεβαινω κέντρο και αγοράζω τον δίσκο τους! Ναι, και εγώ ακόμα συγκινούμαι αντίστοιχα ... στο άκουσμα του!

----------

micalis (13-05-18)

----------


## Eximnos

> 1978... το πρωτοακούω από τον Αχιλλέα τον 236 (Αγ. Ιερόθεος Περιστέρι) και ειλικρινά με συνεπέρνει  στις πρώτες κιόλας νότες που απελευθερωνει το δοξάρι στο βιολί! Έχοντας ήδη 2+ έτη κλασσικής παιδείας στο βιολί... (Αθηναίον Ωδείον) η σύνθεση του ροκ "Am Fenster"  βασισμένη πλήρως στην ύπαρξη ενός βιρτουόζικου βιολιού είναι μαγεία στα ώτα μου!!! Την επόμενη ημέρα κατεβαινω κέντρο και αγοράζω τον δίσκο τους! Ναι, και εγώ ακόμα συγκινούμαι αντίστοιχα ... στο άκουσμα του!



Μάγκα μου... να ξέρεις συμφωνώ περί μουσικής με αυτά που λες... αλλά κι αυτά είναι άσχετα με τα ηλεκτρονικά. Εδώ δεν έχουμε ξεφύγει???
Με όλη την καλή μου διάθεση και χωρίς να θέλω να δώσω έκταση.

Κατα τ' άλλα το Am Fenster πιστεύω οτι είναι το καλύτερο demo... αν θέλεις να εξηγήσεις σε κάποιον πως παίζεται ένα βιολί!

----------


## SRF

> Μάγκα μου... να ξέρεις συμφωνώ περί μουσικής με αυτά που λες... αλλά κι αυτά είναι άσχετα με τα ηλεκτρονικά. Εδώ δεν έχουμε ξεφύγει???
> Με όλη την καλή μου διάθεση και χωρίς να θέλω να δώσω έκταση.
> 
> Κατα τ' άλλα το Am Fenster πιστεύω οτι είναι το καλύτερο demo... αν θέλεις να εξηγήσεις σε κάποιον πως παίζεται ένα βιολί!



Δυστυχώς για εσένα ειδικά η μουσική δεν νοείται ως μη συσχετισένη με τα ηλεκτρονικά και μάλιστα τόσο που η πρώτη λυχνία τρίοδος βαπτίστηε ΩΔΕΙΟΝ (AudIon) από τον δημιουργό της. Ακριβώς γιατί το πρώτο πράγμα που διαχώρισε την ηλεκτρονική από την ηλεκτρολογία είναι ότι ασχολήθηκε με το συχνοτικό μέγεθος πλέον! Και αυτό γιατί κατόρθωσε να ενισχύσει και αναπαράγει με ηλεκτρισμό ως μέσον... τον ΗΧΟ ! Η μουσικη ήταν & είναι "πιλότος" στην ηλεκτρονική... σε αντίθεση με την "ψυχολογία" που ουδεμία σχέση έχει ή θα μπορούσε έστω να έχει... αφού ούτε ΚΑΝ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΗ δεν είναι ! 

Και επειδή "ψυχοψάχνεσαι" κιόλας ... παρε και ένα δεύτερο "ψυχομετρικό" χεράκι... για την "διπλωματική" σας... και από εδώ πλέον!

----------


## nepomuk

> ! Η μουσικη ήταν & είναι "πιλότος" στην ηλεκτρονική... σε αντίθεση με την "ψυχολογία" που ουδεμία σχέση έχει ή θα μπορούσε έστω να έχει... αφού ούτε ΚΑΝ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΗ δεν είναι ! 
> 
> Και επειδή "ψυχοψάχνεσαι" κιόλας ... παρε και ένα δεύτερο "ψυχομετρικό" χεράκι... για την "διπλωματική" σας... και από εδώ πλέον!



Υπενθυμιζω την Ψυχοακουστικη , ως βαση  αναπτυξης  των αλγοριθμων συμπιεσης ,ηχητικων δεδομενων.

για  περισσοτερα  εδω :

Από τη Βικιπαίδεια, την ελεύθερη εγκυκλοπαίδεια
				 								Η *ψυχοακουστική* (_Psychoacoustics_) αποτελεί τον κλάδο της ακουστικής και της ψυχοφυσικής, ο οποίος μελετά τον υποκειμενικό τρόπο με τον οποίο το ανθρώπινο σύστημα ακοής αντιλαμβάνεται τους διάφορους ήχους, συμπεριλαμβανόμενης της ομιλίας και της μουσικής (συνειδητοποίηση της ηχητικής πληροφορίας σε γνωστικό επίπεδο). Με την ψυχοακουστική εμπλέκονται και άλλες επιστήμες όπως η ψυχολογία, οι νευροεπιστήμες και η γλωσσολογία ως μέσο έρευνας της ανθρώπινης συμπεριφοράς.

----------


## micalis

Μπορει να ειναι καντρυ αλλα "βαζει κατω" πολλα ροκακια https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9HpRhvA1-k

----------


## nepomuk



----------


## DGeorge



----------

micalis (06-06-18)

----------


## DGeorge



----------


## DGeorge

Μάγκες σε τόσο δύσκολο τραγούδι, όπου χρειάζεται η 'σκληρή' φωνή του τραγουδιστή των Metallica, ακούστε παραλλαγή του γνωστού τραγουδιού, αλλά και ερμηνεία από το παιδάκι! Έμεινα άναυδος... Η φωνούλα της, αλλά και ο χειρισμός αυτής της φωνούλας,  -για μένα- *τα σπάει!!!!!*.   _Nothing Else Matters.
_Ρίξτε ένα αυτί κι *Εδώ*, όπου από κάτω αυτό το 10y/o Jadyn Relyee, σημαίνει ότι το ξανθομπουμπουράκι μωρό, που ερμηνεύει _"My immortal" των Evanescense_ είναι μόλις _10 χρόνων_.

----------


## micalis

Ειχε προχτες το βραδυ στην ΕΤ2 μια εκπομπη (ντοκυμοντερ) για πραγματικα λατρεις του ροκ αλλα δεν μπορω να την βρω στην σελιδα της ΕΡΤ.
Τελως παντων SOUNDBREAKING λεγοταν η εκπομπη και οποιος μπορεση και την βρη θα την ευχαριστηθει

----------

Gaou (07-08-18)

----------


## nepomuk

10 cc

----------


## nepomuk

*Nazareth-Let Me Be Your Leader*

----------


## nepomuk

*FLOR DE LUNA / CARLOS SANTANA (HD)*

----------


## DGeorge

Για να θυμούνται κι οι παλιότεροι

----------


## DGeorge

Όταν εμείς εδώ δεν ξέραμε τι είναι "Τηλεόραση", οι γείτονες -στα δυτικά- είχαν δύο κανάλια κρατικά, όπου με τις φοβερές φιλαρμονικές (συμφωνικές; ) ορχήστρες τους, αναδείκνυαν φωνές, όπως αυτή:

----------


## kentar

Εχω την αίσθηση οτι υπάρχει και μέλλον.Βρέθηκε κάποιος να πλησιάσει (στη χροιά) τον Robert Plant. 





''Who cares if they sound like zeppelin.
 I love zeppelin and tbey aren't  making new music. 
Let's get some kids that sound like Floyd''

----------

antonisfa (12-02-19), 

DGeorge (02-11-18)

----------


## DGeorge

Δεν άντεξα στον πειρασμό να μην το μοιραστώ μαζί σας!!! ....Μάλλον παραπέμπει σε άλλες εποχές

----------


## DGeorge

> Εχω την αίσθηση οτι υπάρχει και μέλλον.Βρέθηκε κάποιος να πλησιάσει (στη χροιά) τον Robert Plant. 
> *Video*Δεν χρειάζεται να πλησιάσει κανείς σε τίποτα, κάποιον μεγάλο του παρελθόντος
> '_'Who cares if they sound like zeppelin.
>  I love zeppelin and tbey aren't  making new music. 
> Let's get some kids that sound like Floyd''_



Έεεετσι έτσι!.... Όπως ακριβώς η Ιστορία έκρινε κι ανέδειξε τους τους Beatles, τους Stones, τους Zeppelin, τους Floyd, τους Purple, με ακριβώς τον ίδιο τρόπο θα κρίνει και τους όποιους νεώτερους!  Το αυτί, και το αίσθημα του κόσμου είναι αμείλικτοι κριτές!!!!!
Ο μικρός γιός μου μου έχει αναφέρει κάποια τρελλά νέα είδη Rock, που έχασα τον μπούσουλα!
Μήπως οι Greta Van Fleet με έμπνευση τραγούδια Rock των Floyd, ή των Zeppelin, κάνουν ακριβώς ότι έκαναν και αυτοί οι προηγούμενοι;
Μην ξεχνάς ότι η Rock ξεπήδησε ως εξέλιξη του Rock n' Roll από το Νέγρικο Blues.
Μήπως προχωράμε σε εξέλιξη ή/και μετάλλαξη της Rock;

----------


## DGeorge



----------


## ggr

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KasR2lVvr2M

----------


## matthew

:Cool:

----------

antonisfa (12-02-19)

----------


## antonisfa

Για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε!

----------


## antonisfa



----------


## spirakos

*Kim Larsen & Kjukken - Det bedste til mig og mine venner (Officiel Live-video)*

----------


## nick1974

Γκρουπακι-διαμαντακι για οσους γουσταρουν folk-επικο-Βορειο-Viking/Celtic -Medieval-Pagan Metal απολυτως μελωδικο χωρις καθολου καφρικο στοιχειο (σπανιο για το ειδος, οχι πως ειναι κακη η καφριλα, αλλα πρεπει να βγαινουν και δουλιες με πιο νορμαλ συνεχιση της κουλτουρας)







και για οσους τους αρεσε τοσο που αισθανονται οτι πηδηξαν απ το Ντρακαρ τους με το σπαθι στο χερι να σφαξουν καλογερους και να λεηλατησουν την Αγγλια, απ το ιδιο γκρουπακι ενα ΓΑΜΑΤΟ bonus-εκπληξη 


 :Tongue2:  (btw πρεπει να μαι ο μονος αρρωστος που το βρισκει κι αυτο επικο )


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XS0quwmVmQ


Για τη δουλεια τους εδω: https://www.metal-archives.com/bands....M./3540336649

----------

antonisfa (03-04-19)

----------


## DGeorge

Είναι Slow αλλά όταν το εντόπισα, είπα να σας το αφιερώσω, σε εσάς όλους και στις "κυρίες" σας:

----------


## tsimpidas



----------


## selectronic



----------


## antonisfa



----------


## antonisfa



----------


## antonisfa



----------


## antonisfa



----------


## antonisfa



----------


## antonisfa



----------


## micalis

Σαν χθες ηταν ?http://www.skai.gr/news/culture/arti...opoiito-video/

----------

antonisfa (13-06-19)

----------


## antonisfa



----------


## matthew

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LauDl7qwcA0

----------


## antonisfa



----------

DGeorge (01-07-19)

----------


## nick1974

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=34CZjsEI1yU

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## koxlas

> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=34CZjsEI1yU
> Τι ειναι αυτο? Death metal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Να κατι αλλο.........................

----------


## koxlas



----------


## koxlas

Τωρα με αυτο να γελασουμε ή να το παρουμε στα σοβαρα? 



Μιλαμε για λυσσα ... τι γινεται?

----------


## micalis

> Τωρα με αυτο να γελασουμε ή να το παρουμε στα σοβαρα? 
> 
> 
> 
> Μιλαμε για λυσσα ... τι γινεται?



Αυτα για μενα ειναι "κινεζικα"

----------


## antonisfa



----------


## antonisfa



----------


## Neuraxia



----------


## kentar



----------


## kentar



----------


## antonisfa



----------


## KOKAR



----------


## KOKAR

και κατι απο τους δικους μας....

----------


## agis68

*Coney Island Babe Lou Reed 1975

*

----------


## KOKAR



----------


## KOKAR

https://youtube.com/watch?v=xbhCPt6PZIU

----------


## αλπινιστης

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9Fz...&start_radio=1

----------


## KOKAR



----------


## Gaou

οπως λέει και ο κλάφτον "we 've been Cale crashed"

----------


## Gaou



----------


## 347

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WW9G_9nZlSM

----------


## KOKAR



----------


## KOKAR



----------


## KOKAR



----------


## KOKAR



----------

DGeorge (09-08-19)

----------


## KOKAR



----------


## KOKAR



----------


## KOKAR



----------


## KOKAR



----------


## KOKAR



----------


## nupogodi



----------


## nupogodi



----------


## KOKAR



----------


## koxlas



----------

DGeorge (29-07-19)

----------


## KOKAR



----------


## KOKAR



----------


## KOKAR



----------


## KOKAR



----------


## KOKAR



----------


## Samios60



----------


## Samios60



----------


## DGeorge

Από https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/YouTub...BD%CE%BF%CF%85 *αυτό εδώ*, που συνέβη το 1961 με τόσο Τεράστια Επιτυχία, δύο χρόνια αργότερα δημιουργήθηκε, και σας παρουσιάζω *αυτό* που συνέχισε επάνω στην επιτυχία του συμβάντος:

----------


## DGeorge

Για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν το μέγεθος...


η εικόνα/φωτογραφία από την τελετή έναρξης, θα τους δώσει..... Έτσι.... Μιά μικρή ιδέα!
Διανοείστε ένα 'μικρό πλήθος' ακροατών *Περισσοτέρων από 400.000 άτομα?????????*?

----------


## KOKAR



----------


## KOKAR



----------


## Samios60



----------


## DGeorge

Πάρτε από τη 'συνέχεια' του 1971 μιά γνωστή παλιόφατσα:

----------


## DGeorge

Να δείτε ποιά 'μουλάρια' ξεπετάχτηκαν από εκείνες τις διοργανώσεις κι έγιναν παγκοσμίως γνωστά. Στο συγκεκριμένο βιντεάκι συμμετέχει και μια κυρία, η οποία θα γίνει επίσης διασημότατη.
Ποιό να είναι, άραγε, εκείνο το 'ξεπεταρούδι', που 'χτυπιέται' στη σκηνή, τραγουδώντας *ένα τελείως άγνωστο -τότε-* τραγούδι;

----------

micalis (11-08-19)

----------


## DGeorge

Έχουμε, φυσικά, και τους Bad Company ως συγκρότημα, από το Woodstock (τουλάχιστον εκεί έπεσε η ιδέα της σύνθεσης).
Το τραγούδι αυτό ανήκει στο άλμπουμ τους "RUN WITH THE PACK" ....Ενώ ήταν πολύ ωραίο δεν είδα να έχει και κορυφαία εμπορική επιτυχία. Θα μου πεις "Γούστα είναι αυτά!" Ακούστε λοιπόν





Το αστείο είναι, πως όλο το άλμπουμ αναγνωρίστηκε και έγινε επανεπεξεργασία (ψηφιοποίηση) με τον ήχο να μην συγκρίνεται με αυτόν του άλμπουμ.
Αυτό που ακούμε είναι το ψηφιοποιημένο! Πού και ν' ακούγατε αυτό που έχω... 33ων στροφών, σε δίσκο βινυλίου.... :Head:  :Hammer:  :Head:  :Hammer:

----------


## KOKAR



----------

DGeorge (09-08-19)

----------


## DGeorge

> 



Ο 'κάφρος' ο Jagger, εκτός από φωνάρα, για το είδος του, και για την εποχή του, ήταν και εκπληκτικός showman, όπως εμφανέστατα δείχνει και στα περισσότερα βίντεό του! ...Είχε το προσόν να ξεσηκώνει τα πλήθη!!!!

----------


## DGeorge



----------


## KOKAR

Amon Duul II - Surrounded By The Stars

----------


## KOKAR

και για να μαθαίνουν οι νεοι το τραγούδι είναι των King Crimson

----------

DGeorge (11-08-19)

----------


## Samios60

απιθανο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Samios60



----------


## Samios60



----------


## Samios60



----------


## Samios60



----------


## Samios60



----------


## KOKAR

*Crosby, Stills, Nash, & Young - Chicago
*

----------

DGeorge (01-09-19)

----------


## DGeorge

> και για να μαθαίνουν οι νεοι το τραγούδι είναι των King Crimson



Παιδιά δεν είναι μόνο απίθανο, φοβερό, ή οτιδήποτε άλλο..... Είναι πλέον και _ΚΛΑΣΣΙΚΟ!_

----------


## DGeorge



----------


## DGeorge



----------


## KOKAR

*Cat Stevens - My Lady d'Arbanville*

----------

DGeorge (12-08-19)

----------


## DGeorge

> *Cat Stevens - My Lady d'Arbanville*



Νά' ξερες μόνο, πόσα χρόνια πίσω με γυρίζεις..... Έκανα ερωτική πρόταση σε κοπελιά μ' αυτό το τραγούδι, παίζοντάς το και σε κλασσική κιθάρα, τραγουδώντας της το.... *Και τρώγοντας μια μεγαλοπρεπέστατη χυλόπιτα!!!* :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:

----------


## KOKAR

Eric Burdon & The Animals - When I Was Young

----------


## DGeorge



----------


## KOKAR

*Creedence Clearwater Revival - I Put A Spell On You*

----------

DGeorge (01-09-19)

----------


## KOKAR

*Neil Young - Heart of Gold*

----------


## KOKAR

*Creedence Clearwater Revival -- Suzie Q*

----------


## nyannaco



----------

gregpro (21-08-19)

----------


## Ακρίτας

Τότε, στις αρχές του '80, που βασίλευε η ντίσκο και το συνθεσάιζερ και που οι παλιοί έβγαζαν κάτι σούπες...εφανίστηκε αυτή η γκόμενα.

----------


## KOKAR

*Eagles - One of These Nights Live*

----------


## micalis

Αν και ειναι παλιο εντουτοις μετα τον Μπορις Τζονσον ειναι αρκετα επικαιρο !!!https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBojbjoMttI

----------


## KOKAR

*Pat Benatar - Hell Is for Children*

----------


## nyannaco

Από τα πολύ αγαπημένα μου συγκροτήματα, από τότε που η μουική ήταν μουσική, και έντυνε στίχο με κάτι να πει.
Ή απλά με έχει ξεπεράσει η εποχή...

----------


## KOKAR

*Neil Young - Hey Hey, My My*

----------

DGeorge (01-09-19), 

SRF (01-09-19)

----------


## tesla005

*Pink Floyd - The Piper At The Gates Of Dawn - Astronomy Domine (1967)

*

----------

DGeorge (01-09-19)

----------


## KOKAR

*Kim Carnes - Bette Davis Eyes*

----------

SRF (01-09-19)

----------


## micalis

> *Pat Benatar - Hell Is for Children*



Πεστο στους δασκαλους αυτο

----------


## KOKAR

*Lene Lovich - Bird Song*

----------


## nyannaco



----------

DGeorge (01-09-19)

----------


## KOKAR

μαθήματα ιστορίας !

----------

DGeorge (01-09-19), 

SRF (01-09-19)

----------


## DGeorge

> *Creedence Clearwater Revival - I Put A Spell On You* [video]



και να φανταστείς ότι η πρώτη του εκτέλεση ήταν αυτή:


 *Οι Creedens* ήταν αυτοί, που το ανέδειξαν, και το έκαναν διάσημο, ως μπαλάντα!!!
Επίσης πριν από το *Creedence Clearwater Revival -- Suzie Q* δείτε εδώ: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kb9vcqam_tQ
Είναι αρκετά άσημα κομμάτια, που ανέδειξαν *Οι Creedens.
*Μπράβο στον Κώστα, που πήγε, και ξέθαψε, αρκετά από αυτά!

----------


## DGeorge

> Τότε, στις αρχές του '80, που βασίλευε η ντίσκο και το συνθεσάιζερ και που οι παλιοί έβγαζαν κάτι σούπες...εμφανίστηκε αυτή η γκόμενα.



Γιώργο, δεν ξέρω σε ποιές 'σούπες' αναφέρεσαι. Βλέπω πάντως κάτω, τον κόσμο να 'χτυπιέται από κέφι'. Αυτό σημαίνει επίσης πως η κυρία δεν τραγουδάει σε studio, όπου μιά κονσολάρα θα έκανε την άχρηστη φωνή (όπως τη δικιά μου) της να ακούγεται άριστη!
Φαντάζομαι, πως έχουμε ακούσει/πει όλοι μας την ατάκα "κι από φωνή @@@@@@νάρα"!!!!!

Επιπρόσθετα, όπως συμβαίνει και στη μουσική, πάω σε μια έκθεση διάσημου ζωγράφου και με το που μπαίνω - βγαίνω, κλαίγοντας τα λεφτάκια μου για το εισιτήριο! Εγώ μπορεί να βρίσκω τα έργα του 'μπογιατζή' οικτρά - έργα μπογιατζή! Ενώ ταυτόχρονα να έχουν τιμηθεί με ένα σωρό διακρίσεις, από ζωγράφους, κάθε άλλο, από άσχετους!!! Δεν σημαίνει, πως επειδή τα βρίσκω σούπες.... ...Είναι κιόλας!

Όσο για τον συνθεσάϊζερ, έχεις δει κάποιες διαφημίσεις για παιδάκια, για εκμάθηση πιάνο, ή ντραμς; Τυλίγονται κιόλας για να τα κουβαλάς εύκολα μαζί σου, ώστε να κάνεις εξάσκηση, όπου και όποτε θέλεις. Να δεις το πιάνο, έχει 49 πλήκτρα!!!! Είδες οι εύκαμπτες αγώγιμες ταινίες ενός παλιού εκτυπωτή, εξελιγμένες, πόσο χρησίμεψαν σε έναν πάρα πολύ εξελιγμένο συνθεσάϊζερ; Παρεμπιπτόντως έχει και δικό του ακουστικό ενισχυτή. *Όχι... Κουρεύουμε αυγά!!!*
Όταν πρωτοεμφανίστηκαν λειτουργούσαν με λυχνίες και έπιαναν πολύ χώρο.... *Τώρα, πετάς έναν στο τσαντάκι, και...Πάμε!*
Η μεν Τέχνη προχωράει αλλάζοντας! Η δε Τεχνολογία απλώς καλπάζει!
 :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## DGeorge

> *Crosby, Stills, Nash, & Young - Chicago
> *



Η Ομάδα των Συντονιστών αν κρίνει επικίνδυνο το μήνυμά μου, παρακαλώ πολύ, να το διαγράψει, προκειμένου να μην έχουμε πάλι επεισόδια....
Παίδες η περίφημη "Επανάσταση της Νεολαίας", 'Ειρηνιστές', hippies 60s, άρχισαν ενώ άρχισαν να καταφθάνουν τα πρώτα φέρετρα, από τον πόλεμο του Βιετνάμ, στις ΗΠΑ!
Ήταν προφανές, πως η μικρομεσαία κοινωνία θα 'τρελλαινόταν' καθώς από αυτήν προερχόταν ο μεγαλύτερος όγκος του στρατεύματος στο Βιετνάμ! Κι έτσι αρχίσαν αυτές οι εκδηλώσεις/ταραχές και τα τραγούδια!

----------


## DGeorge

Μιλάμε για drummers βλέπε Sina (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ch4d3x7ZBFk) και βλέπε drummers jj-pink floyd (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xm5DMQukgY)
Εξ'άλλου είναι προφανές πόσα κρουστά χειρίζεται η πιτσιρικούλα, και πόσα ο 'πιτσιρικούλης' :Biggrin: !

----------


## DGeorge

Επίσης πάρτε κι αυτό νά'χετε: 



Οι κάφροι, λες και πέρασε ο Χρόνος και δεν τους άγγιξε!!!

----------


## DGeorge

Λέγεται ότι "Άμα μάθεις ποδήλατο, *δεν το ξεχνάς ποτέ!*"
Παίζουν ζωντανά, όπως τότε που κυκλοφόρησαν τους πρώτους δίσκους LP Βινυλίου τους!!!
Όσα κι αν πει κανείς και γι'αυτό το Αγγλικό Υπερσυγκρότημα θα είναι λίγα!

----------


## DGeorge

Μ'έχουν πάρει τα κλάμματα, καθώς με θυμάμαι παιδί, να κάνω αιματηρές οικονομίες από τα χαρτζιλίκι μου, προκειμένου να αγοράσω το "The Dark Side of the Moon" σε LP βινυλίου 33ών στροφών, το "Wish you were here", το "Animals", και τέλος το "Wall". Μετά μού έριξαν οι γονείς μου, ένα γερό μνημόνιο, όσον αφορούσε, γενικότερα σε δίσκους LP, οπότε, αν τύχαινε, και μπορούσα, αντέγραφα σε κασσσέτα μικρή, όμως, των 120', τα κομμάτια που ήθελα, από φίλους! Η άγραφη κασσέτα 120' ήταν πολύ φθηνότερη, από τον δίσκο, οπότε και πήρα την έγκριση των γονιών μου!!!!
Ακούγοντας αυτά τα τραγούδια, του ΤΟΤΕ, το πλήθος παραληρεί....Ακόμα και προτού τελειώσει το τραγούδι!!! Τους ακούω κι εγώ, και γίνομαι, μαζί τους, το μικρό παιδί του  ΤΟΤΕ!
Τους βλέπω όλους ασπρομάλληδες, να έχουν κάνει "συντήρηση φωνής" ώστε να μπορέσουν να βγουν οι ανάσες (φωνές) του Breathe. 
Κοιτάξτε τους εδώ Στο τραγούδι *Run Like Hell (Is There Anybody Out There? The Wall Live 1980-81* και εδώ όπου είναι The greatest (and last) reunion ever in Rock music history! Who's still watching in 2019? Κι όμως οι pink floyd είναι ακόμα εδώ, ζωντανοί, να δίνουν ακόμα τα δικά τους μηνύματα 
Σημείωση για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν: *Οι* *pink floyd είναι Άγγλοι* και όχι Αμερικανάκια που ξύπνησαν μετά τα φέρετρα του Βιετνάμ! Γι'αυτό κι ο κόσμος τους αποδέχτηκε επί τόσον καιρό!!!!

----------

thomasgree (06-09-19)

----------


## KOKAR

*Meat Loaf - I'd Do Anything For Love*

----------

thomasgree (06-09-19)

----------


## KOKAR

*Lake Of Tears - To blossom blue*

----------

thomasgree (06-09-19)

----------


## KOKAR

*Tiger Lillies - Sailor*







I'm sailor I'm full of fun
I'm bulging now and full of cum
I need a whore I need her now
she could be innocent or a cow


I need her now take me to a room
her eyes are empty and full of doom
The room is small a rotten smell
the carpets threadbare am I in hell


She takes my money I feel greed
the needle marks I know her needs
She licks my cock it's kind of sad
as an actress I spose she's bad


She's done it all ten times before
and that's only today I'm sure
She fakes excitement she tries a moan
I stick it in and start to groan


Now in a rubber my spunk I shunt
she wants me quickly to dump
Now she's searching for a tip
I'm feeling empty I'm feeling shit


I wouldn't mind a face to punch
I'll have a kebab for my lunch
But I'm a sailor how I'll lie
about the whores I made them cry


Ehhhh ehhhhh!

----------


## DGeorge

Συνεχίζουμε με καθαρόαιμη Αγγλική Rock:

*Lady in Black*

όπως επίσης:

*July morning*

----------


## DGeorge

Για να μη κατηγορούμαι για μακρές αναρτήσεις κατέθεσα, έτσι - Λακωνικά - την προηγούμενη ανάρτησή μου.
Ωστόσο από την Αγγλία ξεχύθηκε σε όλη την Ευρώπη, (και τον κόσμο?) το ~95% της ποιοτικής Rock!

*Nights in White Satin*

*The Who: Won't Get Fooled Again*

*Sultans Of Swing*

Να μιλήσουμε, ίσως, γι'αυτούς; :

*The Rolling Stones - Angie*

γι'αυτούς; :

*Pink Floyd - Money*

ή γι'αυτούς; :

*LED ZEPPELIN - The immigrant Song*

Τα δείγματα δείχνουν από μόνα τους τη συντριπτική διαφορά της Αγγλίας, ως προς την Rock, ειδικά σε σχέση με τις ΗΠΑ!!

----------


## KOKAR

*Tiger Lillies "Crude"*







You look in the mirror
You’re all skin and bone
You’re gonna die soon
I thought I should phone


Your stomach is bulging
And cannot take food
I think that their methods are
A little crude


They’ve severed
Most of your limbs
Your brain and eyesight
Are going dim


Well they’ve strangled you
‘Til your face went blue
I think that their methods are
A little crude


They cut off your ears
Pulled your nails out
You’ve answered all their questions
But they can still doubt


Well all your senses
They did denude
I think that their methods are
A little crude


Well they’ve shit in your shit in your
Shit in your face
Then dumped your body
Without a trace


Lacerated and in the nude
I think that their methods are frankly
A little crude crude crude crude
Crude crude crude crude
Crude crude crude crude
Crude crude crude crude
Crude


Then when I asked your tormentors
Wasn’t it odd
They said no
We’re just doing our job

----------


## KOKAR

*Nightwish - While Your Lips Are Still Red*







Sweet little words made for silence
Not talk
Young heart for love
Not heartache
Dark hair for catching the wind
Not to veil the sight of a cold world


Kiss while your lips are still red
While he's still silent
Rest while bosom is still untouched, unveiled
Hold another hand while the hand's still without a tool
Drown into eyes while they're still blind
Love while the night still hides the withering dawn


First day of love never comes back
A passionate hour's never a wasted one
The violin, the poet's hand,
Every thawing heart plays your theme with care


Kiss while your lips are still red
While he's still silent
Rest while bosom is still untouched, unveiled
Hold another hand while the hand's still without a tool
Drown into eyes while they're still blind
Love while the night still hides the withering dawn


Kiss while your lips are still red
While he's still silent
Rest while bosom is still untouched, unveiled
Hold another hand while the hand's still without a tool
Drown into eyes while they're still blind
Love while the night still hides the withering dawn

----------


## KOKAR

*Five Finger Death Punch - Wrong Side Of Heaven*







I spoke to God today, and she said that she's ashamed.
What have I become, what have I done?
I spoke to the Devil today, and he swears he's not to blame.
And I understood, cause I feel the same.


Arms wide open, I stand alone.
I'm no hero, and I'm not made of stone.
Right or wrong, I can hardly tell.
I'm on the wrong side of heaven, and the righteous side of hell.
The wrong side of heaven, and the righteous side, the righteous side of hell.


I heard from God today, and she sounded just like me.
What have I done, and who have I become.
I saw the Devil today, and he looked a lot like me.
I looked away, I turned away!


Arms wide open, I stand alone.
I'm no hero, and I'm not made of stone.
Right or wrong, I can hardly tell.
I'm on the wrong side of heaven, and the righteous side of hell.
The wrong side of heaven, and the righteous side, the righteous side of hell.


I'm not defending, downward descending,
Falling further and further away!
Getting closer every day!


I'm getting closer every day, to the end.
To the end, the end, the end,
I'm getting closer every day!


Arms wide open, I stand alone.
I'm no hero, and I'm not made of stone.
Right or wrong, I can hardly tell.
I'm on the wrong side of heaven, and the righteous side of hell.
The wrong side of heaven, and the righteous side of hell.
The wrong side of heaven, and the righteous side, the righteous side of hell.

----------


## KOKAR

*KAMELOT - Abandoned*







Once my life was plain and clear
I recall
Once my ignorance was bliss
Nightfall came
Like a serpent's kiss
To my troubled mind


Why my God
Have you abandoned me
In my sobriety
Behind the old facade
I'm your bewildered child
So take me cross the river wide


Binding promises were made
On my soul
Grand illusions lead astray
Ice cold winds swept my heart away
Bring me back to you


Why my God above
Have you abandoned me
In my sobriety
Behind the old facade
I'm your bewildered child
So take me cross the river wide


[Helena]
I remember a song
Like in a dream
Where September was long
And winter unreal


Why my God above
Have you abandoned me
In my sobriety
Behind the old facade
I'm your bewildered child
So take me cross the river wide

----------


## KOKAR

*Clutch - Electric Worry*

----------


## KOKAR

*Steve Miller Band - Rock'N Me - Live From Chicago*

----------


## KOKAR

*Seether - Broken ft. Amy Lee*

----------


## KOKAR

*Nightwish - Sleeping Sun (LIVE)*

----------


## KOKAR

*Johnny Cash - Hurt*

----------


## KOKAR

*Flash And The Pan - And The Band Played On (Down Among The Dead Men) [1978]*

----------


## thomasgree



----------


## thomasgree



----------


## thomasgree



----------


## Ακρίτας

Επιστροφή στις ρίζες...

----------


## Ακρίτας

Αυτό το είχαμε λειώσει στα μεσαία...

----------


## thomasgree

Παιχτηκε στην αρχη αλλα και σε live το ηθελα , καλο βραδυ!

----------


## thomasgree

Ενα τελευταιο ............................




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwV-NH6t1YM

----------


## DGeorge



----------


## KOKAR

*Del Shannon - Runaway (μουσική επένδυση απο την σειρά Crime Story)*

----------


## KOKAR

*Krokus - Tokyo Nights*

----------

DGeorge (03-10-19), 

thomasgree (04-10-19)

----------


## micalis

Καλα μιλαμε για συγκροτημα με "πολυ αερα" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7nMZvueKNQ

----------


## KOKAR

*Tanita Tikaram - Twist In My Sobriety*

----------


## MacGyver

Pink Floyd - Young Lust





I am just a new boy
A stranger in this town
Where are all the good times?
Who's gonna show this stranger around?

Ooh, I need a dirty woman
Ooh, I need a dirty girl

Will some woman in this desert land
Make me feel like a real man?
Take this rock and roll refugee
Ooh, baby, set me free ....

----------


## nupogodi

> *Tanita Tikaram - Twist In My Sobriety*



Kαι στην Ρουμανια το 89 εβγαινε στην κρατικη  τηλεοραση.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0csvARcHLSU

----------


## nupogodi



----------


## Gaou

nice and easy. Πριν οι υπολογιστες μαθουνε να τραγουδάνε . τα φωνητικά του ike ειναι απλα απιστευτα

----------


## KOKAR

*Serj Tankian - Sky Is Over*

----------


## antonisfa



----------


## KOKAR

*Neil Young - Hey Hey, My My*

----------


## KOKAR

*ZZ TOP Blue Jean Blues*

----------


## nepomuk

8675309  Το νουμερο που εχει μπλοκαριστει σε ολες τις ΗΠΑ .

----------


## Ακρίτας

Υπέροχοι, όλοι.

----------


## DGeorge



----------


## DGeorge



----------


## DGeorge



----------


## DGeorge



----------


## DGeorge



----------


## DGeorge



----------


## DGeorge



----------


## DGeorge



----------


## DGeorge



----------


## DGeorge



----------


## DGeorge



----------


## DGeorge



----------


## DGeorge

Τέλος γι' απόψε! Για να μην υπάρχουν παράπονα μονοπώλησης του θέματος από εμένα!
Καλό βράδυ!

----------


## KOKAR

Και να φανταστεί κανείς ότι είναι Σουηδοί, διαβάστε τα λόγια είναι και στα Ελληνικά (λόγω της ημερας) 

https://youtube.com/watch?v=2UgH5w5DpOs

----------


## βαγγέλης

καλημερα.......
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44XY...YyqrcKpi1lbHUU

----------


## antonisfa



----------


## nick1974

PelleK-Pic-1.jpg

----------


## SRF

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhHF2uVxCUw&feature=share&fbclid=IwAR1k5HJ  5AA8gp0ifEvMKPlz015OY8F06NUDVP9KGM  5i9UoItoJ7qtjm1lOM<a href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhHF2uVxCUw&amp;feature=share&amp;fbclid=I  wAR1k5HJ  5AA8gp0ifEvMKPlz015OY8F06NUDVP9KGM5i9UoItoJ7qtjm1l  OM" target="_blank">

----------

DGeorge (21-12-19)

----------


## DGeorge

*Απίστευτοι*

----------


## B-B

LOVE HURTS NAZARETH

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pHNkOQCIzk

----------


## B-B

HOLD THE LINE TOTO

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htgr3pvBr-I

----------


## B-B

KING CRIMSON EPITAPH

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80fow3AjZyw

----------


## B-B

STILL GOT THE BLUES GARRY MOORE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-qXrj2JkzU

----------


## B-B

SNIFF IN THE TEARS DRIVER SEAT

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SCzVEUlqqA

----------


## B-B

Όλα ωραία ό,τι έχει "ανεβεί" εδώ.

Θυμάται κανένας το "ΑΓΚΆΤΣΙΟ" ποιός το τραγουδούσε;

----------


## B-B

SYMPATHY RARE BIRD

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMWz5tMn2_M

----------


## B-B

SCORPIONS HOLIDAY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVGl-psCiPs

----------


## B-B

ROLLING STONES ANGIE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlSbQNHHy50

----------


## B-B

UFO BELLADONNA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qxz3hMf0PhI

----------


## B-B

JOE COCKER UNCHAIN MY HEART

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eByMZJ9ueA

----------


## DGeorge

> Όλα ωραία ό,τι έχει "ανεβεί" εδώ.
> 
> Θυμάται κανένας το "ΑΓΚΆΤΣΙΟ" ποιός το τραγουδούσε;



Μήπως εννοείς αυτό:

----------


## DGeorge

> video



Βρε τρελλέ, πού τους θυμήθηκες;
Θυμάσαι κάποιο συγκρότημα, περαστικό για ένα μόνο LP, που έγραψε τέτοια μουσική στο LP του αυτό; Ποιό ήταν;... Σπάω το κεφάλι μου να τους θυμηθώ.

----------


## DGeorge

Θυμήθηκα το 1ο τραγούδι του δίσκου τους, και τους βρήκα μέσω You Tube:





ήταν ροκ στο στυλ του δικού σου τραγουδιού... Τουλάχιστον έτσι προσπάθησε να 'περάσει'...

----------


## Ακρίτας

Τώρα θα τρίζουν τα κόκαλα του Rory (που ξεκίνησε το νήμα)!

Οι La Bionda πάντως ήταν καλοί καρεκλάδες. Το παρακάτω είναι όλα τα λεφτά (θα καταλάβετε τι εννοώ).

----------


## B-B

KANSAS DUST IN THE WIND

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH2w6Oxx0kQ

----------


## B-B

CARLOS SANTANA EUROPA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ot6pSrKT1oc

----------


## B-B

...... και για "σκληρό" ροκ .....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OXLwF-7Yyg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aocLJjulK8M

----------


## B-B

very hard rock

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sC-pvoqOD8k

----------


## B-B

very hard rock

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDrPSgxI30U

----------


## B-B

HOTEL CALIFORNIA EAGLES

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqPtz5qN7HM

----------


## B-B

ROLLING STONES SATISFACTION

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrIPxlFzDi0

----------


## B-B

URIAH HEEP LADY IN BLACK

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGYowKtv8OU

----------


## B-B

ARTHUR BROWN FIRE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBh22z9rY04

----------


## B-B

FOREIGNER DUOBLE VISION

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxKCPjcvbys

----------


## B-B

POLICE I CAN'T STAND LOSING YOU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32n3beXKlr0

----------


## B-B

SMOKIE I 'ILL MEET YOU AT MIDNIGHT

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoTLnaI1NEY

----------


## B-B

JJ CALE COCAINE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWmD_HcOcfU

----------


## B-B

QUEEN WE WILL ROCK YOU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tJYN-eG1zk

----------


## B-B

EUROPE CARRIE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmWE9UBFwtY

----------


## B-B

RAINBOW THE TEMPLE OF THE KING

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jlg_BEdXygM

----------


## B-B

THE STRAGLERS NICE 'N SLEAZY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDlq1MmbbK8

----------


## B-B

CERRONE SUPERNATURE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgGK4qBTwpw

----------


## B-B

SURVIVOR EYE OF THE TIGER

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btPJPFnesV4

----------


## antonisfa



----------


## B-B

Moon Martin Bad News

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4droqFF81z4

----------


## DGeorge



----------


## antonisfa



----------


## DGeorge

Παιδιά Πολλή Καλησπέρα σας!
Με τόσο χαμό που γίνεται, πλέον, σ'αυτό το toppic δεν ξέρω αν έχει ξανα μπρί αυτό το 'ρομαντικό' τραγουδάκι:

----------

koxlas (12-03-20)

----------


## DGeorge



----------


## Ακρίτας

Αφιερωμένο σε όλους τους έγκλειστους.

----------

koxlas (30-03-20)

----------


## koxlas



----------


## Ακρίτας

Για όσους σε αυτούς τους σκοτεινούς καιρούς νιώθουν σαν τον Δανηήλ στο λάκκο των λεόντων.

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

αντε με πεισατε ενα και απο μενα   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKjcAfFg6vY

----------


## jenny



----------


## Ακρίτας

Αντίθεση, ε;;;;;

Για άλλο λόγο όμως το ξέθαψα αυτό....

----------


## MacGyver

Led Zeppelin - Whole Lotta Love





Η νέα παραλία της Θεσσαλονίκης όπως γνωρίζουν όσοι την επισκέπτονται, μαζί με τους περιπατητές γέμισε και από "μουσικούς του δρόμου".
Ανάμεσα στους άλλους, προς την μεριά του αντιτορπιλικού "Βέλος" είδα και έναν κάποιας ηλικίας, ίσως 70+ με ηλεκτρική κιθάρα.
Τον πέτυχα σε μια στιγμή που έστηνε τα πράγματα και έπαιζε την εισαγωγή του Whole Lotta Love.

----------


## βαγγέλης



----------


## jenny



----------


## jenny



----------


## antonisfa

Δεν ξέρω τι είναι αυτό ...για τρέλλα μου φαίνεται μπαλάντα και ψυχεδέλεια μαζί? Τι είδος είναι ρε παιδιά?

----------


## jenny

Καλό βράδυ!

----------


## antonisfa



----------


## antonisfa



----------


## MacGyver

The Doors - Roadhouse Blues (1970)

----------


## MacGyver

Bob Dylan - Knockin' on Heaven's Door





Για να λυθεί και η απορία: <<ποιος είναι ο Bob Dylan;>>

----------


## Stratocaster

Μόνο που το προαναφερθέν τραγούδι, είναι διασκευή από τον John Cale. Δεν μου καθόταν στο αυτί η χροιά του τραγουδιστή. Ο Ντύλαν έχει βραχνή φωνή. Άλλωστε αν δείτε στα σχόλια του τραγουδιού, το αναφέρει.

----------


## MacGyver

Dave Brubeck - Take Five





Ποιος είναι ο David Brubeck και το κουαρτέτο ρε παιδιά;

----------


## Kernel Panic

> Dave Brubeck - Take Five
> 
> Ποιος είναι ο David Brubeck και το κουαρτέτο ρε παιδιά;



Ορεξούλα για τζαζιές και για πλάκα/τρολάρισμα ε???

----------


## Stratocaster

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει ανέβει ξανά, ο οργανίστας των Uriah Heep, Ken Hensley σε μια από τις προσωπικές του δουλειές.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cm08ERdx5tI

----------

αλπινιστης (08-09-21), 

mikemtb (07-09-21)

----------


## MacGyver

Cream - Sunshine Of Your Love (1967)

----------

αλπινιστης (08-09-21), 

antonisfa (31-01-22)

----------


## jenny



----------


## antonisfa



----------


## MacGyver

The Pretty Reckless - Make Me Wanna Die





Τυχαία το είδα και μου άρεσε σαν σύνολο.
Η κόρη μου την ήξερε ήδη σαν ηθοποιό, μοντέλο!
Χαρακτηριστική και ωραία φωνή, όπως και το στίλ της.

----------


## MacGyver

Deep Purple - Black Night (1970)

----------


## thomasgree



----------


## thomasgree



----------


## jenny



----------

αλπινιστης (04-08-22)

----------


## kentar

Το Rock είναι ΕΔΩ !

----------


## antonisfa

> Dave Brubeck - Take Five
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ποιος είναι ο David Brubeck και το κουαρτέτο ρε παιδιά;



Ήταν πιανίστας του Dave Brubeck Quartet του είδους cool jazz music

----------


## nupogodi

Οποιος ενδιαφερεται να το δει εχει και αγγλικους υποτιτλους.
Ο μακαριτης ηταν στιχουργος μουσικοσυνθετης και τραγουδιστης δυστυχως ομως σκοτωθηκε με το αυτοκινητο του σε ηλικια μολις εικοσιοχτω χρονων.

----------

